# Weekend camping in chokoloskee



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Was wondering how far and the dificult it is to get to sweetwater chickee for a over night trip any info or other options is great allways open for suggestions and new places to go


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Not hard. You must be flexible as permits are required this time of year. Watson Place is usually a safe bet.


----------

